# Fly rod help



## hoghunter011583

I'm looking at getting a fly rod this spring. I saw one in wall mart as a kit with all kinds of other junk included, it was only 40 bucks. It had all the line included and a few flys and a dvd. I'm not looking to be the fly master, just want something to catch some river trout. 
Is that a piece of junk, I know it is but would it work just to get me started and then I can upgrade next year once I know what I need a little better?


----------



## orvis1

I would look on KSL for a temple fork rod... Go out with a couple of guys that know what they are doing and cast a bunch of different rods before you invest in a good one. There is a community ED class taught on fly fishing that is a great way to start. Good luck and PM me if you wanna hit a river sometime.


----------



## kochanut

Helios


----------



## Chaser

+1 for Temple Fork. I have a 3 wt and absolutely love it! I have always had cheap fly rods in the past, and when I got this one, I was blown away. Huge difference. 

I don't think you have to (or even should) spend a lot on a fly rig if its your first. Get something that you can beat up a bit and not worry about. $40-$60 gets you a **** nice starter rod, and another $40-50 will get you decent reel. Add $30 for a half-decent line, and another $50-$100 for all the leaders, tippets, flies, and other gear gizmos that go along with it, and you're set for at least 3 years. 

Like anything else, once you get going, you're toast!

PS-Stay away from the Walmart stuff. Go to FishTech or Sportsman's and have them set you up right. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## STEVO

+2 on the temple Forks. They are good rods for a good price. I got mine on E-bay brand new for 80 bucks, and its a $200 rod at the stores. You will be better off in the long run if you spend a little more on the rod. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## sparky00045

if you want to have some fun with a new rod, check around the fly shops and find a rod biulding class i biult my first fly rod, and really enjoy that fly rod.

Another thing if you really want to get into flyfishing, and don't want to biuld your own, then think about spending the money for a good rod, even though they are pricey if you ever break that rod, it will be replaced for nothing.

And you can by blanks of high priced rods, and the blanks will be garenteed too.

Good luck


----------



## hoghunter011583

sparky00045 said:


> if you want to have some fun with a new rod, check around the fly shops and find a rod biulding class i biult my first fly rod, and really enjoy that fly rod.
> 
> Another thing if you really want to get into flyfishing, and don't want to biuld your own, then think about spending the money for a good rod, even though they are pricey if you ever break that rod, it will be replaced for nothing.
> 
> And you can by blanks of high priced rods, and the blanks will be garenteed too.
> 
> Good luck


I'm going to look into making one, I build all my own stuff and never thought about making a rod!! This opens up a lot of ideas!! Now I can make that 20 foot crappie rod I've always wanted!! does that home made rod work good or is it kinda just novelty? Do you make it out of wood or glass??


----------



## hoghunter011583

Chaser said:


> +1 for Temple Fork. I have a 3 wt and absolutely love it! I have always had cheap fly rods in the past, and when I got this one, I was blown away. Huge difference.
> 
> I don't think you have to (or even should) spend a lot on a fly rig if its your first. Get something that you can beat up a bit and not worry about. $40-$60 gets you a **** nice starter rod, and another $40-50 will get you decent reel. Add $30 for a half-decent line, and another $50-$100 for all the leaders, tippets, flies, and other gear gizmos that go along with it, and you're set for at least 3 years.
> 
> Like anything else, once you get going, you're toast!
> 
> PS-Stay away from the Walmart stuff. Go to FishTech or Sportsman's and have them set you up right. You'll be glad you did.


Good gosh man!! You are really starting to freak me out with those pictures!! soon as I get used to one and the nightmares go away you put up another warped looking one!! I think I've seen that old freak on boubon street in new orleans before!!

As for the fly rods, I gotta take it a little slow. My outdoor budget is really going to take a big hit this year cause I'm getting a new bird dog so we need to cut some corners somewhere!!


----------



## Heliotropic

My first fly rod was a Scientific Angler from Wal-Mart. My wife bought it for me for Christmas one year. I used it for 4 or 5 years. It worked just fine as a starter rod. I'd still be using it if I hadn't busted it trying to bend it into the trunk of my car. I've built my second rod (Cabela's Clearwater II), which would probaby be considered a "beginner" rod but it works great.
I would suggest *definately* buying a cheap/inexpensive rod for starters. As others suggested, Temple Fork is a good one to start with. I was happy with my Scientific Angler.
Do some reading and research before diving into building one. It can be a bit costly to get started. Google some rod building suppliers and request their catalogs. I've used Mudhole.com, they've got a big selection. You can also search Youtube for videos on rod building (Mudhole also has some on their site).
Hope that helps.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bhilly81

i as well started out with a scientific angler from wal mart went through about three of them (i always have bad luck breaking my poles) i still use one from time to time but in my experiance the reels wear out fast i have gone through more reels than anything with those kit poles so i found that cabelas had the three forks reel for about $30 what i did with my other pole (backup rod) i went to sportsmans here in provo and got a rod reel and line all for about $100 i belive the rod is something like a griggs or g something and that the reel is a okuma and the line im not sure i think it was on sale and i am really happy with that pole i use it more than th scientific angler and it was supposed to be my backup but you will also need to get some backing as well i would just suggest to shop around and see what would work the best for you


----------



## hoghunter011583

Thanks guys, 
I have been looking around and I think I'm going to build one. Not one from a blank, I am going to get some tonkin bamboo and make one the old fashion way split and glue. anyone ever try it? I am a carpenter and love doing things like this. 
The bamboo is only like 5 bucks so I'm thinking even if I fail it isn't a big lose. I can make all the planer jigs etc so I'll either waste a tiny amount of money and some time or I'll end up with a nice rod. Think in the mean time I'm just going to get the cheapest thing I can find so I can get on the rivers. Prolly take me all spring to make the thing. Think I'll start off small and make a cane pole.


----------



## GaryFish

When I first started fly fishing, I used an old K-Mart brand - yes, K-Mart had their own brand, of fiberglass rod I found in the cobwebs of my Dad's garage. It worked. 25 years later, I have more rods than I can remember right now, including some bamboo rods (that get used only to cast dry flies to native trout on unimpeded streams but that is another story). 

My recommendation would be to go to Cabelas and buy one of their kits. The low end ones you can get for under $100. I've got these sets for some kids in the neighborhood that took an interest in fly fishing and they've worked pretty good as I've worked with the boys. I'd recommend a 8 1/2 foot, 5-6 weight medium action for a starter. It will serve on most of the rivers in Utah fairly well. Good trout size, and also good for panfish. Three of my rods I now have are this size/set up. 

Be VERY careful in entering rod building - especially in building a bamboo rod. It WILL cost you FAR more than $5 for the cane. It is a VERY dangerous slippery slope to start. I liken it to reloading, archery, fly tying, snorting cocaine, etc.... Once you go down that path, it is a very difficult one to turn back, and you will spend a ton of money. It will become an addiction, and possibly an obsession as you try four-sided, five sided, and six sided rods. Experiment with tapers, lengths, casting feel, stiffness, and the artistry of good wraps and forming your own grips and carving your own reel seats with "just the perfect" burled look in the wood. Know too that your wife may be supportive now, but it will wear on her. When you take the money that was going to remodel the bathroom, put new blinds in the living room, or feed the children, and you buy another plane, stack of cane, and convert the entire basement into a rod-building workshop, it won't seem so cute and crafty any more. Be ready to answer questions like "Why do you need to build another rod? You already have seven of them." All the guys on here that have multiple bows for archery hunting, several shotguns or rifles, or a desk filled with fly-tying materials know exactly what I'm talking about. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't go down that path, I'm just warning you of what lies ahead. Be aware brother. Be aware.


----------



## hoghunter011583

GaryFish said:


> Be VERY careful in entering rod building - especially in building a bamboo rod. It WILL cost you FAR more than $5 for the cane. It is a VERY dangerous slippery slope to start. I liken it to reloading, archery, fly tying, snorting cocaine, etc.... Once you go down that path, it is a very difficult one to turn back, and you will spend a ton of money. It will become an addiction, and possibly an obsession as you try four-sided, five sided, and six sided rods. Experiment with tapers, lengths, casting feel, stiffness, and the artistry of good wraps and forming your own grips and carving your own reel seats with "just the perfect" burled look in the wood. Know too that your wife may be supportive now, but it will wear on her. When you take the money that was going to remodel the bathroom, put new blinds in the living room, or feed the children, and you buy another plane, stack of cane, and convert the entire basement into a rod-building workshop, it won't seem so cute and crafty any more. Be ready to answer questions like "Why do you need to build another rod? You already have seven of them." All the guys on here that have multiple bows for archery hunting, several shotguns or rifles, or a desk filled with fly-tying materials know exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't go down that path, I'm just warning you of what lies ahead. Be aware brother. Be aware.


As far as the wife goes, she already is on my case about that sort of thing!! She understood that she will never understand me before we got married. I said look, I hunt all winter, I fish all summer and in between I gear up for it!! Between all that I'll work!! HAHAH
Anyway I'm going down the deep dark path my friend! I know what you are saying about it costing more than 5 bucks. The thing is I already have all the tools that I need and the planning molds etc I can make myself. I do this type of thing for a living so she'll never know if I'm building a fly rod or a set of cabinets, my workshop is off limits for her, that is her choice!!

So I'm going to get started with a 4 sided one. I think I'll try it with wood first and not cane just to get setup with all the jigs/fixtures. I'm thinking a nice crappie rod for starters!! 
Can't wait!!


----------



## wyogoob

Boy *GaryFish* is right on with this one.

I'm glad you show an interest in rod-building; it is a dying art, and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Let me add a few things to *Gary's* post:

Rod-building can be a very expensive hobby. You can tie up a lot of money in tools, parts, and consummables. Geeze, parts are alone popular, or marketable, for about 15 minutes, and then they go out of favor. It's very tough to build a graphite rod cheaper than you can buy it. I have a side-line rod-building business so I can buy rod parts wholesale. Still a quality handle kit alone can cost more than a average complete graphite rod will.

The flip side of that is there's nothing better than catching a fish on a homemade fishing rod. And, given the right guidance or with experience, you can build a rod that will perform better than a store-bought one.

Again to add what *GaryFish* said, it's tough on the family. You need a table or shop. It has to be about 10 foot long, dust-free, no kids, no pets. The final finish is the most difficult step.

Then there's bamboo. I've worked on cane for nearly 40 years, and grown to hate messin' with it. (But love to use it, pure nostalgia) I still consider myself a rank amatuer, but can put out a dust-free finish though. There's 4 of them on my workbench now, all awaiting a refurbish. Good luck. I make no completion date promises to my clients anymore. I wouldn't attempt building one from scratch. I (think) I know what it takes, and I just don't have the tools, the time, the eyesight and the patience it takes to pull that off. But if you must try it good luck to you.

There is a cheap alternative to cutting the strips, planing and gluing them all together. You can purchase Tonkin cane "in the rough". The pieces are cut, rough planed, and glued together. You have to do the final planing, cutting for length, and setting the ferrules; all difficult steps and not for amatuers. I use rough cane for section replacements and keep a few around. Never enough pieces though, I try my best to match the color and the bamboo node configuration. Here's a pile of rough and crooked Tonkin:









Here you can see the threads they use to tightly tie them together as the glue dries:









The finish on cane should be spar varnish, and dipped, not brushed. Poly or epoxy is OK though, a few use it out of convenience, because spar varnish takes 2 or 3 coats on the thread wraps and it takes so long to dry.

There are some good books out there and naturally some bamboo rod-building chatrooms., Be careful those guys and gals are quirky, purists, and more condescending than me, if that's possible.

Dip tank:









blah, blah, blah, good luck


----------



## wyogoob

Oh yeah, 

It's TEE-PEE POLES, Evanston WY


----------



## hoghunter011583

Yeah I'm building one!! I love this kind of stuff. There is only one thing I love more than the outdoors and that is wood work. I think I'll be able to pull it off and if not I'm sure I'll learn a few skills that I'll use sometime later down the road!! As far as having the place for it. I have a 400sqft wood shop and a 200sqft spray booth, I think I have all the needed dust free area to git'r done!! I build high end wood items like clocks, cabinets, furniture etc. I love doing steam bent coffee tables. I build things that most carpenters would never even consider.
I found one cane supplier, do you guys know of a good supplier?


----------



## wyogoob

Like I said, I don't do the strips.

I recommend you Google or ask the guys on the bamboo chat room at http://www.bamboorodmaking.com/html/chat_room.html

I got my "in the rough" rod sections from Thomas & Thomas.

Good luck


----------



## hoghunter011583

Thanks, I checked them out and they have lots of info! 
I'm really looking forward to this! I think I'm going to order the cane over the weekend. i found a supplier that sells it for 2 bucks per 4 foot cane. I'm thinking I'm going to order 3 pieces so I can make a few screw up's.
So, I'm really thinking ( although I'm sure it will change) I can put a pole together for like 30 bucks. I'm not talking about some great work of art but just a useable rod.


----------



## Chaser

Not sure if you get the mag Outdoor Life or not, but the issue I got on Saturday has a review of a few different beginner setups, complete with price/value comparison. Might be worth picking it up just to see what's out there.


----------



## Bhilly81

Chaser said:


> Not sure if you get the mag Outdoor Life or not, but the issue I got on Saturday has a review of a few different beginner setups, complete with price/value comparison. Might be worth picking it up just to see what's out there.


yea i was going to post the same thing


----------



## katorade

I have a cheap $70 buck Okuma cascade it comes in those little tubes kinda like the ones at wally world I got mine at Ace Hardware and it taught me how to fly fish Heck I still use it I would go with that!


----------



## MKP

Ross has some good rods at a decent price. I think Fishwest has some deals available. I picked up a $200 combo at the ISE for $75.


----------



## flyguy7

For you guys the love the TFO's, have you guys cast them head to head against rods from other manufacturers that are around the same price?


----------



## flyfisher117

get the best you can afford and what your cumfy spending. im a trout bum to just fish wonce in a while so i didnt go buy a 700 dollar sage i went and get a 200 dollar St.croix and it works great and gets the job done the 200 dollars i spent got me rod reel and line


----------



## flyfisher117

katorade said:


> I have a cheap $70 buck Okuma cascade it comes in those little tubes kinda like the ones at wally world I got mine at Ace Hardware and it taught me how to fly fish Heck I still use it I would go with that!


ive seen katorades okuma and its similar to mine as far as its a great trout bum rod it gets the job done quite nicely.


----------



## Packfish

You can get a decent 8'6" 4 wt from Cabelas for $49.95 and a reel that will be fine for another $35 or less. and a $19 to $30 line- I have 3 Sage rods and fish the the Cabelas when I back pack- there is nothing wrong with the rod- and if it breaks I don't have a small heart attack about it.


----------



## flyguy7

All this talk about buying a cheaper rod so you can beat it up makes really no sense because most of the better rods out on the market carry an unconditional warranty. So you might as well learn on a quality rod instead of el cheaper wally special. As far as length, the longer, the better. A longer rod is more forgiving and easier to learn how to cast. Later down the road if you fish a lot of small streams, you can go with a 7 1/2' 3wt or 8' 4wt. Personally' my favorite entry level rod is the Echo, but the redingtons and Ross are also very nice. I think the temple forks are way overrated.


----------



## Packfish

flyguy7 said:


> All this talk about buying a cheaper rod so you can beat it up makes really no sense because most of the better rods out on the market carry an unconditional warranty. So you might as well learn on a quality rod instead of el cheaper wally special. As far as length, the longer, the better. A longer rod is more forgiving and easier to learn how to cast. Later down the road if you fish a lot of small streams, you can go with a 7 1/2' 3wt or 8' 4wt. Personally' my favorite entry level rod is the Echo, but the redingtons and Ross are also very nice. I think the temple forks are way overrated.


I don't buy into that at all and my first real rod was a Sage 3wt LL. I have a bro that guided for 25 years- more rods than a fly shop and actually uses a couple of low end rods 1/4 of the time- and that If someone doesn't really know if they are going to buy into the time it takes to be a decent fly fisherman then they shouldn't be spending an arm and a leg for something they might not really like. The warranty deal is fine and I have used mine more than I would like to think about and everyone else when they buy a rod pays for that warranty with the purchase price. You won't see my LL going on a pack trip- try and replace that- you can't any more. Still say go semi cheap and go with a 3 or 4 wt. There are many really cheap 5wt's and up but most of the cheaper 3 or 4wt's are a tinch better quality.


----------

